# Why Animal Crossing?



## blueturbo (Jul 28, 2009)

I choose Animal Crossing because I read about it in a Nintendo Magazine and thought it looked good.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 28, 2009)

Because its awesome.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 28, 2009)

Because when i got my gamecube i needed more games so i got it used so it was $19.99


----------



## Josh (Jul 28, 2009)

I watched the Advert played it then i got bored. But i play now and then


----------



## Princess (Jul 28, 2009)

..Because the guy at the store was all
YOU SHULD PLAY ANIMAL CROSSINGZ
me: wtf is that?


----------



## Josh (Jul 28, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ..Because the guy at the store was all
> YOU SHULD PLAY ANIMAL CROSSINGZ
> me: wtf is that?


i lol'd


----------



## Conor (Jul 28, 2009)

Because I got the GC one for Christmas a couple years ago.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 28, 2009)

Because I thought it was good but it's *censored.2.0*..


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jul 28, 2009)

my mom found it somehow.. got it for my DS.. then she got me city folk a few years later. ^^


----------



## D Man 83 (Jul 28, 2009)

because i was to dumb and got it instead of  SSBB, but i have it now


----------



## ItsTehCooper (Jul 28, 2009)

Because my friend got me addicted and then it got boring.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jul 28, 2009)

Cause my brother bought Wild World for me on my birthday last year.


----------



## Saud (Jul 28, 2009)

Because when i was small it looked nice to me and I bought it

if you're wondering what looked nice its the box art and stuff

I mean the GameCube version


----------



## ShadowLinkxMaster (Jul 28, 2009)

It looked very addicting when my cousin was playing it, So I bought it a month later, Then I got Wild World a few months later, then I got City Folk on the 1st day it came.


----------



## meshach (Jul 28, 2009)

nintendo power


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 28, 2009)

i love ac games so i got dat after wild world


----------



## Rene (Jul 29, 2009)

well i liked WW alot and then i got the wii, ac:cf got released and i was like "mkay .."
i gave it a shot and turned out to be a great game, but it got a bit boring after 5 months or so ..


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2009)

Cause, i was ay some random EB games annaversery and it wa sin a massive conference room and they had lots of things to play and i played animal crossng and i was like 'AWESMO!' and then i bought it for half price about 5 minutes later


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 29, 2009)

Because it's full of win! XD


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 29, 2009)

i have no idea why i heard of it somewhere for acpg and that got me into it


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 29, 2009)

I forgot.


----------



## Plum (Jul 29, 2009)

the guy at the store said  "it's a fun, cute game."


----------



## Numner (Jul 29, 2009)

Because Wifi on ACWW was awesome :3


----------



## The Bell Boy (Jul 30, 2009)

My Friend Got meh Addicted Nuff Said


----------



## Away236 (Jul 30, 2009)

beacuse the gamecube one was so good, i thought this one would be better


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 30, 2009)

When I first saw the DS version in stores like three years ago, I thought it looked cool. So, my mom bought it for me, and surprisingly, my aunt bought me the guide (which has PHAIL information) three days after.


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 1, 2009)

i got it for gcn like 5 or 6 years ago for my birthday from one of my good friends cuz i told my mom i wanted that game for some reason.


----------



## Jmclark (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw a trailer for City Folk before I had a Wii, then my friend got it and told me it was great, so I got it with my Wii.


----------



## robo.samurai (Oct 12, 2009)

because I could...


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 12, 2009)

because i was lacking friends so i needed a second life


----------



## Yokie (Oct 13, 2009)

I never had AC before, so I tested it. Really  fun in the beginning when you didn't know anything.


----------



## Box-monkey (Oct 13, 2009)

I played ACWW at my friends house once, and then decided to get it.


----------



## Irock (Oct 13, 2009)

In 2003, I went over to my friend's house and he and some of my other friends were there playing it on the ol' Gamecube. It looked like a really neat game so I bought it a week or so later.

Then I axed for AC:WW for Christmas 05. I got it and played it for a while.

I got City Folk last Wednesday, about a year later than I expected to get it.


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 23, 2009)

Why did I choose Animal Crossing?

I had an extra $60 to burn, and I had everything else by that time on the GameCube. I had no idea what it was about, I just got it. XD

-shrugs-


----------



## Paige98 (Oct 23, 2009)

I got it because when I was like 5 or 6 I saw the cover and thought it was cute so I asked my papa (grandpa) to get it for me and I've been hooked ever since. But right now I'm sorta off-on with City Folk.


----------



## Paige98 (Oct 23, 2009)

Double Post, sorry. Could a moderator delete this? Thanks


----------



## diddygirl97 (Oct 23, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> I choose Animal Crossing because I read about it in a Nintendo Magazine and thought it looked good.


same


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Oct 23, 2009)

Because my sister got it for our game cube and said it was like Sims. I started playing it, and I got AC:WW about 3 years later. lol


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 15, 2009)

Back in October of 2006, I was watching TV and saw a commercial for ACWW. It looked awesome and that same day I begged my dad to get it for me. We wnt to GameStop to get it and I played it all day that day and all day the next day. 

Now I have all 3 AC games.


----------



## merinda! (Nov 16, 2009)

WW just looked really pretty.
The cover box I meant.


----------



## easpa (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw my friend playing Wild World so a few months later, I bought it for myself. The about 2 years later, I got City Folk for Christmas.


----------



## Josh (Nov 16, 2009)

I watched ONE video on youtube and i wanted to buy it.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 16, 2009)

Animal Crossing is soo awesome  My boyfriend and many of my friends (except for 2) say its a boring game and its stupid. 

I remember the first time I played, I thought it'd be a huge world and I'd automatically see other players around the world and be able to talk with them. But when I started playing I was disppointed. But then I  started playing and got addicted. But I hated the fact that the sun started going gown at 4pm. I thought that unrealistic since the sun sets in real time (where I live) around 9-9:30pm.


----------



## LadyRohan (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't throw anything at me.... but I never played AC cept the City Folk. I bought a Wii for my daughter for Christmas and kep seeing the commercials for AC. I thought it would be a game she liked. I ended up enjoying it more than her and took it over. 

<<< evil Mom >>>   :veryhappy:


----------



## Vivi (Nov 16, 2009)

I saw AC:WW in a magazine and it looked like a fun game.


----------



## KCourtnee (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish my mom played ACCF. That'd be awesome. Or if my brother played it. Only 2 of my real-life friends play it.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 16, 2009)

The Gamecube Version.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 16, 2009)

cant really remember why i started the gamecube version ,but accf i love to play because it has a good wi-fi feature that alows you to visit peoples games n vice versa.


----------



## Silently (Nov 16, 2009)

I got the DS version one year for Christmas and I found it fun to chop down all the trees in my town and have my mom say, "That's bad for the environment!"
Even though she isn't over the top about going green...
Oh well...
^_^


----------



## Callie (Nov 26, 2009)

Because my brother kept on talking about it with his friend and it looked like they had fun, one day I gave him some money and asked him to go out and get me WW.


----------



## Frieza (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't pick AC it picked me
i played it and i like doing the same thing over and over 
its my timezone...my sanctuary


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 26, 2009)

Saw it online and figured "oh that looks fun" so I ordered it.


----------



## SamXX (Nov 28, 2009)

Seen an article for Wild World about 3 months before it's release in a Magazine and my Mum was in the far east at the time and brought me a copy home before it was released in Europe.


----------

